# Tropheus Bemba Orange, Ilangi, Ikola Kaiser and Red Rainbow



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

My importer is bringing in tonight Ilangis, Ikola Kaisers, Red Rainbows and Bembas. What do you guys suggest I get? I know Ilangis are rare, quite pricey and nice but are they as impressive as a school of bright yellow Ikola Kaisers?

I have to make a decision soon so guys please help me.

Thanks!


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

If it's possible, have a look at both colonies before deciding. You'll know as soon as you see them.


----------



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

They'll be quite small when they arrive, around 2 - 3 cm, so I doubt if I can see great colors already.

Thanks!


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

I think the Ikola will be more impressive as a group.


----------



## katytropheus (Jul 13, 2008)

Go with the Ikola's. Love the Ilangi's if they get to ultimate color but the probability of ultimate is low. The Ikola's generally fill out to the outstanding yellow color.


----------



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

My friends suggested I get the Ilangis considering they are quite hard to come by (quite rare) and color up with impressive colors. They say almost everybody into tropheus has ikola or has had ikolas. Are Ilangis really that rare? And does their colors justify the price? What is the going price for a 2 inch F1 fry?

Thanks guys!


----------



## h0nkzz (Dec 27, 2006)

They are not really "Rare" ... its just demand for it is so high.

I currently have F1 colony of 38 Ilangi & WC colony of 30 Ikola.

I like the Ikola better.


----------



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm also being offered Duboisi Maswa. Great fish to acquire too, right? Was thinking if I should go for the Ilangis or Maswa. Maswas are beautiful too.

Do you guys think Ilangis are overrated?

Thanks!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Depends (I do like them do not get me wrong but have not taken the plunge yet) but I can not really see why they command about twice the price (and are still sort after at that price) of all other WC Tropheus I can find here. They are I think a long way from any of the exporters used by folk in the UK and maybe not that easy to catch in the wild (exploited to the point were they are hard to catch in some places maybe plus the crocks etc)

I guess once something is thought of rare it just gets a bit out of control.
F1s and TB become expensive because of the investment needed to breed them and the market.

But if they were my fav then I would get them.
Personal choice I guess.

I have no idea why Masawa have not gone the same way same sort of difficulty getting new stock maybe just easier to breed?


----------



## myjohnson (Dec 28, 2007)

prices for ilangi are justified by how much it cost to catch them from the wild.


----------



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

My supplier has only 12 Ilangi (unsexed) available. Is this too small for a colony? Will I encounted aggression problems, since they are just 12, when they start to mature?

Thanks!


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Some guys seem to have success with growing on small groups of Sp Red. I am not one of them. I would not go for a group of 12 un sexed.


----------



## TitoTee (Feb 18, 2006)

It sounds like you are allready made up for the Ilangi and you jsut wanted the addaboy LOL

Personally - the Ilangi are OVA Ray Ted.


----------



## doc35 (Oct 15, 2002)

How much does the Ilangis will cost you?
are they WC??
Here in Mexico all others than Kiriza or Duboisi are rare!, and not to say Wild Caught!!!
they are impossible to find!
Good Look with your desicion!!


----------



## thefishdaddy (Nov 7, 2002)

Anton,

Get the 12 Ilangi's and buy another dozen or two of the other varieties but not the rainbow's coz there is a good chance they will cross breed, my choice would be the maswa because they are less aggressive and very prolific, with a less chance of interbreeding with the Ilangi.

Chuck


----------



## anton (Jun 17, 2003)

doc35,

The Ilangis cost around $30 each and are tank raised. They were sourced from a very reputable supplier from Germany.

thefishdaddy,

I got the 12 Ilangs and are very happy with them. Beautiful fish! So far, there is peace in the community. I will consider taking in the duboisis as you recommended.


----------



## blkg35 (Jun 2, 2008)

I had ilangi and ikola and i like the ikolas better. A group of ikolas are an awesome sight.


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

anton said:


> doc35,
> 
> The Ilangis cost around $30 each and are tank raised. They were sourced from a very reputable supplier from Germany.
> 
> ...


Very happy for you. Why this does not work for me long term I puzzle over.

Keep us updated

and good luck.

Photos would be great. opcorn: :wink:


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

not sure i would pay 30.00 each.that is very high.ikolas look great but are very common.i myself like hard to get fish that everyone dont have.when my lfs has ikolas,they have to be common,lol!they never have anything but common fish.id go with the ilangis,but think that is much to high for a 2 inch fish.keep your eyes open and you will see some on some of these forums.how much for the other variants?


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

oh,and *** done well with small groups of tropheus quite a few times.right now i have 8 wc red rainbows and there is no aggression at all.*** never seen a large amount of aggression in tropheus,just lip locking.thats what they are supposed to do.*** never had a death of tropheus due to aggression


----------



## CUBFAN (Nov 24, 2008)

i like the ikolas better also

they make for an impressive colony

wow, tropheus keeper in D.F. Mexico

awesome

Hola Hijo, suerte


----------



## dobbin4 (Sep 1, 2005)

Come to Aus guys we think nothing of paying $25/30 for fry.
I just got Kachases for $34 ea 6/7 cm
Tlufubu $25 4cm
ikola 6cm$25

It all up to the owner what they like 
You need to lok for yourself
Higher prize should mean higher return when breeding.
SOOOOOO many nice T"SSS out there
Good luck.


----------

